# Great Day of Spearfishing



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Today was the first day that looked like I could get out in a long time. The last time I was in the water was January. 

Headed out of Sherman Cove about 0745 with Dave (Naclh2odave) on the boat. We were heading east to hopefully find some visibilty. Got to our first spot and it had someone on it. They were fishing. It's a semi small spot. We found the structure a bit away from them and asked them if they mind if we do on quickdive. They said no problem, let us know what you see. 

Down we went to a murky top layer that opened up nicely on the bottom to about 40 feet of viz. This place was covered with 20+ lb snapper.:banghead We managed to pop two AJ's and a Mangrove snapper here. Came up to share the report with our fishing partners on the surface. They appreciated the info and we were on our way to the second dive. 

Went to our second drop and it was the same as before. A murky top layer with 40 ft viz on the bottom. I had to search for fish here, but I got some really nice triggers. One went 23". Dave got some triggers and Mangrove snapper here as well. 

We move just a bit to our third dive and don't find much to shoot. We get a few more Mangrove Snappers to finish the day.

Total: 2 AJ's, 6 Triggers, 6 or so Mangrove Snappers. Here is my take:


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Good day brother, nice triggers too! Cheers!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Jon with two big triggers, I know where they are now!










Love me some Mangos!










It really turned out to be a cice day after about noon or so. Man! It was great getting wet again. The viz and seas were a nice surprise and a much needed break from what we have been seeing. There are a shiite ton of giant snappers out ON EVERY DIVE. It's not just some fluke thing, they are covering everything.

Saw some big turtles and even some kings sky rocketing. Good weather is here, I hope we can keep it for a while.

Thanks Jon for another awesome day.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yopu lucky basdtads! Wish I was out today too...sounds like everybody who was out did great!

What was water temp?


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

nice report Jon, how do you get "6 or so" mangos?oke I hope to get out soon, I was just contacted by another student on my squadron who is wanting to get into it, so I need to hone my skills!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (4/15/2009)*
> 
> What was water temp?


Surface temp was 68 with about the same on the bottom. I think my computer read 66 at the lowest point.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Jon,



Sorry I missed the call last night but we were in the middle of pushing food to about 100. Glad you guys had a good day and thanks for the report. I wish I had been able to be out there. :banghead When is the cookout? What came off of that number I gave you?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *dkdiver (4/16/2009)*Jon,
> 
> When is the cookout?


The cookout is the July 4th holiday up in Northern Alabama. I have about 40 mouths to feed then. Big fish fry for the family reunion. I'll be eating my share and vaccum packing the rest for that fish fry later. 



> *dkdiver (4/16/2009)*Jon,
> 
> What came off of that number I gave you?


The two AJ's andone or two Mangove Snappers. We could have shot our limit of 20+ lb snappers too.:banghead:banghead


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Rog,



Clay-doh, we need to talk tomorrow night at the seminar. I have an idea for you. :letsdrink :shedevil


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad to see everyone getting into the trigger. They were hard to come by last year. Who did Jerry make it out with?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Brandy (4/16/2009)* Who did Jerry make it out with?


Who knows. I pm'd him and left him a message saying he could get out with us. Never heard back from him.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report Jon, glad you could make it out. I started to go as well but wasn't sure enough about the forecast to take the day off, looks like I should have. Nice haul, especially those big Trigg's.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice haul Jon - real nice triggers.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Jon,

Are you coming to the seminar Friday night? I want to compare some thoughts and ideas with you.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *dkdiver (4/16/2009)*Jon,
> 
> Are you coming to the seminar Friday night? I want to compare some thoughts and ideas with you.


PM sent. Short answer is no unfortunately. It's my wedding anniversary tomorrow. I tried to convince her that it would be romantic to go to a spearfishing seminar. She didn't go for it.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job Jon, glad you finally made it out.....Thanks for the report....I'm getting the gear ready for a saturday escambia river ESAR dive so I will post the temps and visibility.....Well I can say now the vis will be a wonderfull 6" to maybe 1' but probably less...Oh yeah, nice triggers......Safe diving to all....

Clint


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

> Short answer is no unfortunately. It's my wedding anniversary tomorrow. I tried to convince her that it would be romantic to go to a spearfishing seminar. She didn't go for it.


:banghead Well, at least you got out, and got out on a good day - makes up for not being able to make the Friday night seminar. 

That pic showing a flat gulf sure looked inviting. Nicemess of fishguys.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

getting jeaulous down here in cleawater. thats the name not the environment.

trying to go sunday. hopefully some pics

nice shooting guys


----------

